

Ask HN: Why do icons from Facebook contain ads? - curiously

I don&#x27;t know what is going on, but when I went into my profile, I saw the background was an image.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;4OwJhgn<p>Upon inspecting this picture, the url was from facebook.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;xWkPco6.png<p>when I open the same image in incognito mode, it&#x27;s what it should be.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;hmhQWFy<p>What the hell is going on???
======
joshschreuder
Given the incognito difference, I'd say an extension injecting content into
the page. Extensions don't run in incognito mode by default. Try disabling
them all and enabling one by one to determine the culprit.

~~~
curiously
weird...I disabled and enabled adblock plus and it disappeared...

------
nbevans
You probably have some malware on your machine that's doing naughty stuff.

~~~
curiously
crap...anyway to find out and remove it?

~~~
hiby007
[https://www.google.com/chrome/srt/](https://www.google.com/chrome/srt/)

This application will scan and remove software that may cause problems with
Chrome.

